# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  При подключении к сети отображается ошибка 800.

## dimitryorsk

Настройки TCP\IP верны, брандмауэер и фаерволлы отсутствуют (отключены). 
На буке с теми же настройками инет подключается без проблем, на настольном компе не подключается вообще. 
На сетевой карте link присутствует. 

Варианты решение данной проблемы?

----------


## Cheechako

Объяснить, что к чему подключено, либо стандарт:
*"Устранение ошибки «Ошибка 800: Не удается установить соединение»*:
...За дополнительной информацией обращайтесь к администратору сервера VPN..." :)

----------

